# Rena Filstar Filter Problem. Please Help!



## FishGeek72 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello all!
I joined this site in September to try and identify the species of African cichlids I had. I got them from the "asst. African cichlid" tank at my local fish store. I have ID'd some of them but not all.
I have a 55 gallon planted tank that is VERY well established. I have had it for 10+ years and it has had fish and plants of some kind or another since then. 
I am having a problem with my Rena Filstar xp canister filter and I am wondering if anyone here has some help for me. I have been scouring many web sites looking for an answer as to why it is just not moving any water.
I cleaned it the other day and put it back under the tank and connected the quick connect to the motor and then......nothing. It sounds like it is working but no water is being pumped. The motor sounds like it is running fine. 
I have tried:
Re-priming it.
Emptying it and re-priming it
Taking the entire filter out of the tank and checking all connections, checking for clogs, checking the magnet and motor, the o-rings...pretty much every single think I can check. Then I put it back together and prime it and plug it in and it sounds like it is doing what it normally does but absolutely nothing is happening!!! It is very frustrating as it was just working fine before! And it sounds like it is working fine now but it isn't. I am out of ideas and patience. You guys are my last hope! Please help!
Thank you so much in advance for any help you guys have,
FishGeek


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you don't get any answers here, you can try Rena themselves. Says they usually respond within 24 hours. http://www.planetrena.com/Filstar-Rena-FAQ.html


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The most common solutions are the ones you have already done. 
Are the media trays installed properly? 
Did you check the hoses for any blockages? 
Do you have a pre-filter on the intake strainer?
Any chance the hoses are switched around?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

mine does the same thing after cleanings sometimes. heres what i do, with the filter running and intake in the tank i grab the out flow and suck on it till water comes out. sometimes i gotta do it a few times, but it alwasy works.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

FishGeek72 said:


> Hello all!
> I joined this site in September to try and identify the species of African cichlids I had. I got them from the "asst. African cichlid" tank at my local fish store. I have ID'd some of them but not all.
> I have a 55 gallon planted tank that is VERY well established. I have had it for 10+ years and it has had fish and plants of some kind or another since then.
> I am having a problem with my Rena Filstar xp canister filter and I am wondering if anyone here has some help for me. I have been scouring many web sites looking for an answer as to why it is just not moving any water.
> ...


It's been almost a week. Did you get it working? What was the solution?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Did you try running the filter with a bucket of tank water to make sure everything was truly working? Things can sound good and there is still a problem. Hope you got it resolved as the OP was over a week ago.


----------

